# December 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1.  From the "Oh my gosh! It's waving at me!" by @jeffashman






 2. "B&W in fog" by @PaulR70





 3.  "in the 12/12 - 12/18 weekly challenge thread " by @smithdan 





 4.  "Red-shouldered Hawk by @K9Kirk





 5.  "NYC Christmas" by @SquarePeg





 6.  "What to do With Mom" by @Ysarex





 7.  "Schnauzer Xmas 2021" by @CherylL





 8. "One of Warmer Times" by @Lez325





 9.  "Christmas Joy " by @smoke665





10.  "The Distiller" by @NS: Nikon Shooter 





11.  "Drenched" by @Donde





12.  "Misty Riverside" by @Bionic





13.  "You're Being Watched" by @K9Kirk


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 8, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 8, 2022)

wow these photos are just amazing...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2022)

Great nominations. All are interesting and deserving.


----------



## PJM (Jan 8, 2022)

Great photos, tough choices.  Congrats to all the nominees.


----------

